

YouTube's stagnation - davidw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/11/youtubes_stagna.php

======
dood
Lack of monetization of Youtube is almost irrelevent, Google have the time and
money to concentrate on establishing it as the dominant video site. They can
afford to let someone else figure out how to make money, while the small fry
try to compete with Youtube's predatory price.

~~~
joeguilmette
i think what they're saying is that youtube is losing market share, and are in
fact losing their place as the dominant video site.

